# Very Excited



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, we’re getting a puppy. Babies should be born mid December. We should have our baby around mid to late February. Silver and black from Von Shap down in Woodsfield, Ohio. They are not high drive so I think it will be better suited for us. I can’t wait. Although they are quite expensive, I’m confident about this breeder.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

In light of recent threads surrounding the subject of breeder selection, this is a general reminder to all who choose to reply.... Please abide by forum rules, be courteous, respectful and mindful of those whose opinions, values or preferences may differ from yours. Thanks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

May I ask what are their prices?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

The wait is always torture. Are you hoping for a boy or a girl?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Those are some BIG Shepherds. Seems they breed for color hence the price but do health testing, limited registration so you can’t breed to get a blue color. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

That's so exciting. I checked out the website. Who will the parents to your pup be?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

1200 to 1800 The blues are the more expensive . I’m getting Keira to Kaedo male.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Not interested in breeding. I’m
Interested in health and drive. Allie was high drive. I’m looking for medium drive. And she’s got it. Color does not matter. But I’m going with a male. She’s 2 hours away.


----------



## JulBoh (Jun 11, 2019)

Congrats Kerry! I have a 7 month-old from Von Shap and am very happy with her and the experience. Got to meet both parents and the breeder was accessible.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

That’s awesome. I’m totally stoked. I’m pretty happy so far.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

That's great that you have a testimonial! Julboh's dog is very good looking. I love the face markings.

I feel inept but I only found Kaedo on their site (nice looking dog). No Keira. Did anyone else see her?


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok it’s Nova and Kaedo. I had it wrong. She’s the white GSD.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

That makes more sense. Thanks. She's pretty.

I like the breeder because they health check and pick the puppy for the owner. But when looking at the breeder, I was confused by the phrase "OFA Hips" and "DM tested." Someone might correct me but I though OFA hips always had a rating like good or excellent. Maybe saying OFA hips has a certain assumption that I don't know or it is a typo. And I thought DM was either clear or carrier (but I guess you don't have to worry about DM given she is clear).

I'm not attacking your breeder choice and someone might be able to explain the "OFA hips" phrasing rather than OFA hips good, but I would ask the breeder what hip rating she has.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok will do. I’m glad you suggested that.


----------

